# Where did Mesa Boogie get its name from?



## foursquare (Mar 10, 2006)

Where did Mesa Boogie get its name from?


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

I believe it's along the lines of that they're based in Mesa California, and Santana commented that their amps really "boogied".


----------



## foursquare (Mar 10, 2006)

correct, actaully he said "that's a mesa boogie", meaning it boogied and was from mesa.


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

foursquare said:


> correct, actaully he said "that's a mesa boogie", meaning it boogied and was from mesa.


The quote was actually "shit man, that little thing really boogies"


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The story, as told by Rich at Mesa, i like this. Carlos picked up a little Fender princeton that Randy Smith redid...thinking it was a 22 watt amp with a 10 inch speaker. The amp had been modded to 60 watts and a 12 inch speaker. He ht a note and the volume was a lot more than he expected to hear as was the tone.

He took the amp outside the shop onto the street and played it for a few mins. he then said 'That little Mesa really boogies'

That is where Mesa Boogie started.


----------

